# happy birthday DR. Killinger



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Dr. K!!!!!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday !!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Happy birthday!!!!hop you like your cake!!!!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

AHAHAHA! I love my cards and cakes. LOL. Thank you all very much.

I have to say it's pretty cool sharing my birthday with Zombie Jesus Day and
I hope all of YOU have a great one.

Thanks again.


Your humble haunter,
Guy (Dr. K)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Cool, so did you get cake?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Chocolate-frosted Zombie Jesus cake. :zombie:

mmmm

Sacrilicious.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A very happy birthday to one of my Forum buddies!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Thank you all very much for the nice birthday wishes.

It was a pretty decent Zombie Jesus Day too. Hope everyone had a great one as well.

All the best.

Your humble haunter,
Guy


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

happy birthday!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday!!!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Thank you, Nyxie and Bros!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

A very happy belated b-day to you Doc Killinger.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Better late than never, Happy B Day!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Wha... I missed it? Dang!

Happy (belated) birthday, Guy! Hope everything,s coming up roses for you!


----------

